# Three LNBs receiving one satellite???



## LostInJawja (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm trying to set up here at our Georgia campground and something is wrong.

System is 1000.4 EA/VIP-211k. I've set it up quite a few times successfully. I do initial line up with a simple satellite-finder meter.

I'm fairly certain it's aimed OK (only a fool is sure), the mast is plumb, and the sky is in clear view in the entire southeast sector--see attachment--but when I do Check Switch (VIP-211k receiver), the matrix looks like this:

Port: 1 2 3 4
Satellite: 72 Conn Conn X
Trans *OK* X X X
Device: 1K.4 1K.4 1K.4 N.C.
Status: Reception Verified
Switch: DPP 1K.4

This looks like it's aimed wrong, but I've also swung it in azimuth until the meter peaked on a different satellite, and I got the single *OK* in a different column. I don't remember now, but I don't think I had a signal for each satellite selection that time.

When I go to the "Point Dish" screen and select Satellite 72°, I get Signal Strengths 45-50, "Locked - EchoStar 72.7 West."

*However, when I select either of the other two satellites in EA on the "Point Dish" screen, I get the same signal strength range, but "Wrong Sat - Echo Star 72.7 West." All three LNBs appear to think they're receiving the 72.7° satellite.* :nono2:

This can't be good. What do you think?

I took it down and stuck up a single-LNB on 61.5° and it works fine.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Remove coax, clear matrix (run check switch), close 61.5W and 77W LNBFs/ 'eyes' by foil or use half can of your beer , start aiming, get max signal for 72.7W, remove the caps, run check switch again and tell us results while drinking more beer.


----------



## LostInJawja (Aug 3, 2011)

Using bottles this weekend, so I had to use aluminum foil and blue tape. Besides, I'm using an EA antenna, so 72.7° and 77° are a single assembly—can wouldn't work.

I'll probably go to my grave wondering what caused the original problem (it happened several times the other day).

Today, I did a no-connection Switch Check, reconnected antenna, covered 61.5° and 77° and lined up with my cheapie satellite finder.

Matrix was correct.

Took off foil and everything was correct.:icon_da:

The only thing that happened was that a connector pulled off when I started today, making me think that maybe the switch commands were corrupted by a bad connection. 

Either that or FM.


----------

